

Star Wars 3D Scrolling Text in CSS3 - ceeb
http://www.sitepoint.com/css3-starwars-scrolling-text/

======
mrdoob2
Hehe, I did the same thing 2 years ago [1], hooked up the mousewheel and also
made it so the text could be selected and modified. Back then the browsers
implementation was still very early and the text would disappear. Glad to see
that it works properly now.

[1] <http://mrdoob.com/lab/css/starwars/>

~~~
alxndr
Nicely done, I was disappointed to see that this one couldn't be scrolled.

------
squarecat
Live code demo: <http://codepen.io/squarecat/pen/KuHsl>

Edit: The article has a demo, but live code is sexy.

Edit2: Now with music, courtesy <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4693403>
(rudimentary play/pause control at top left via partially-exposed video)

------
zamiang_brennan
It looks like most of the comments are about how the 3D scrolling text does
not work in this or that browser. Detecting support for CSS3 3D transforms is
nontrivial (and perhaps impossible).

We deployed something similar on the homepage at <http://art.sy>. I wrote a
post about our struggles detecting CSS3 3D transform support here:
[http://artsy.github.com/blog/2012/10/18/so-you-want-to-
do-a-...](http://artsy.github.com/blog/2012/10/18/so-you-want-to-do-a-
css3-3d-transform/)

Our code <https://github.com/zamiang/detect-css3-3d-transform>

------
aw3c2
Maxed out both my cpu cores. Is framelimiting or similar techniques hard to do
in Javascript?

~~~
Alterlife
That's wierd - I show a cpu usage of about 48-52% on one of my four threads (2
cores) when I have the tab open, and under 5% on all with the tab closed.

This is on Firefox, Linux.

A side note: I started involuntarily humming the star wars theme to myself as
the text started to scroll... I dare say: George Lucas has hacked my brain!

~~~
yock
Intel i7 (4 cores w/ hyperthreading) running Ubuntu and Chrome 22 and that at
one point was >60% on 3+ threads. On the bright side, it's great that Chrome
is able to so seamlessly multithread complex CSS operations. That said, this
is a rather fast CPU and I would have expected it to perform better.

~~~
debacle
How soon will we see "Please update your video drivers to their latest
versions before using this site."

------
bluetidepro
Watch the demo with <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjMNNpIksaI> on, in the
background. It makes it much more enjoyable! ;) Haha

------
peeters
The text doesn't show up for me on Chrome 22.0.1229.94/Ubuntu 10.04. I get
some flickered "short time ago" and "Star Wars", but just blackness after.

Looks cool on FF.

~~~
borlak
Not working in Chrome Version 22.0.1229.94/OSX either, and Chrome says it is
up to date...

